# What other plants attach to driftwood- besides moss??



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

HI
Anyone have any recommendation on a plant that looks nice on driftwood?
Besides moss.
Thanks
Gonzo


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

java fern


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Java ferns
Bolbitis heudelotii
Anubias 
Riccia (though it's a PITA)
I think even Hygrophila pinnatifida can attach itself to wood...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Java ferns
> Bolbitis heudelotii
> Anubias
> Riccia (though it's a PITA)
> I think even Hygrophila pinnatifida can attach itself to wood...


+1.. Believe it or not I've actually seen Itallian val attach to wood as well. Although I don't think that happens often.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

HC
Glosso
starougyne repens

Are some of the more unusual ones to attach to DW.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

THANK YOU for suggestions

my problem is the following
I have JAVA MOSS and TAIWAN MOSS that i was going to attach to my driftwood.
But it took me almost 1 hour -alot of trimming-just trying to get it in the tank( see avatar-limited with space behind tank approx 7 inches) and my 50 gallon is only 12" wide
And when i finally got it in it took me another hour trying to keep it in place using plastic ties.
I dont want to remove the driftwood and go through that again and trying to tie the moss in the tank i think will be impossible.
I like the way it turned out.

I will definitely look into everyones suggestions.
I have seen java fern before but IMO think it will get to tall.
Has anyone used Suesswassertang??-sp


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the tank! Those driftwood are awesome!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't want to cover up that pretty wood with moss and agree, JF might be too much. What about gluing a Anubias on lower branches right in the crotches? You can do that underwater with gel super glue even. If the crotch is at an really acute angle it might stay put just pushed in.

Moss can be glued as well. I have only glued Fissidens, tiny shoots with big globs of glue because that is just how good I am with glue. Now the moss has completely covered up my lousy glue job. I suspect putting it on the back of your wood so you don't have to look at the white blob of glue would be more attractive.

Once java moss gets going it will find places it wants to grow and spread naturally. I thought I had killed the java moss but found it growing very nicely on wood after a couple months. You can rub moss into cracks and crevices even.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

ty kathy
will look into the glue
i have read it in other post but always sounded wierd
"glue in the fishtank"

i was also thinking that since i have alot of tiny branches from the trimming i did to get this wood in here I might just add plants to that and plastic tie it to the main pieces.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The round pellia that I have received seems to be in sort of balls or clumps which means that it is easy to tie down. It can be attached to driftwood though it might suit malaysian driftwood better in terms of the visual impact.

I guess that you could attach balls of it to the ends/tips of the branches and make the driftwood look like trees.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mini pellia. I think it would look great on your DW.

Before









After


----------

